# HISTORICIST POLL: When did 1260 years begin?



## nwink (Aug 30, 2012)

*a*

a


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 30, 2012)

How do you know there are any historicists on the PB?


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Aug 30, 2012)

Peairtach said:


> How do you know there are any historicists on the PB?


and how does one knoe the 1260 years began in the past?


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 30, 2012)

Isn't it more than likely that the 1260 years are symbolical of something since Revelation is a very symbolical book?

See armourbearer's idealist interpretation in this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f46/what-mystical-3-1-2-years-revelation-49567/


----------



## hammondjones (Aug 30, 2012)

Oops. Subtract one from A.D. 70 and add to other. Or, subtract completely if only historicists are supposed to vote.


----------

